
Nintendo Switch game cartridges taste offensively bad, trust us - caio1982
http://www.polygon.com/2017/3/1/14784140/nintendo-switch-cartridges-taste-awful-psa
======
arcticbull
tl;dr: They coat the cartridges with a bitterant, Denatonium Benzoate, 1000x
more bitter than Quinine.

As a Canadian, I knew better than to put it in my mouth, thanks to a Canadian
PSA that played during many commercial breaks in my youth helpfully titled
"Don't you put it in your mouth". Totally unrelated, but hilarious and worth a
watch:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyl5Mwr84MA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyl5Mwr84MA)

------
macspoofing
Seriously?

~~~
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: it's a feature, because you're not supposed to do that. This is how you
send this message even to toddlers.

